# Marbled self-cloning crayfish video



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess found a good video of young Marbled self-cloning crayfish.



This is young marbled self-cloning crayfish. This one is recently molted and has light coloration of shell. It will be quite dark after several weeks when it will be ready to molt.
It's a freshwater crayfish, they are undemanding and not aggressive.

I hope you will enjoy the details


----------

